# 1st time icsi 2nd time ivf.



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls im not new to fertility friends as had Ivf at the lister back in 2007 which resulted in a bfp and my now 6yr old son. went for my first consultation today at Exeter peninsula medical centre and way forward for this cycle is ICSI. I'm very excited but also very apprehensive as im now 41 and been told egg collection will be around march 2015 when I will be almost 42 and been told success rate for my age is 10% so incredibly low. 
I will update you all regularly as my appointments and treatment starts. good luck to you all its a major roller coaster ride.


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi 7sector,

There is a lovely thread for over 40's current cyclers. It's an active thread with lots of supportive ladies on there if you fancy joining?

Here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325911.0

Maggie x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hello, maggiephatchat

i have also posted in the over 40s and exeter forums for advice thank you.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello 7sector, best of luck with this cycle., Don't be disheartened by statistics, 10% is very good given that a women of 35  has a rate of only around 40%.


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

thank you urbangirl . I suppose its harder for me to be optimistic and not feel so positive this will work because I had ivf in 07 which worked first attempt so I know I have the whole wrong attitude and need to make myself realise just because it worked last time don't mean it will this time. fingers crossed. 

hope your treatment is going ok it looks like you have had a lot of bad luck.


----------

